# Just adopted a rescue feral(?) pigeon – he won't let us near him



## nindit (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi! Granted it's only been about a day since we (two adults) adopted him. He had been living in an adoption center for a couple of months, which mostly cares for cats and dogs; I was told they didn't have avian experts. Before that, he was picked up on the street because it was apparent he had an injured wing. He looks healthy, is eating and drinking, and can fly a little (we had a little incident transferring him to his crate and he got away from us briefly) but it's clear there's still something wrong with one of his wings. He cooed a lot last night, and he flaps his wings a lot – a couple of times it really sounded like he was trying to get out and fly away.

Basically, he's afraid of hands. It really kills us to stress him out like this, but we need to do things like clean his crate, refresh his feed and water, etc. We can deal with wing slapping and pecking if it means keeping him alive, obviously! But I'd like to move on to things like bathing him, putting pants on him (so he can explore the place on his own), but I feel like I can't do those things until he at least tolerates my presence.

He does have a blue band on his foot, but it's not clear if the adoption center put that on him or if he was found like that. Does that mean he was a racing or homing pigeon? And if so, doesn't that mean he should be used to people?

I hope one day he loves us as much as we love him... does anyone have tips for how to get him to trust us? How long could this take? Might he be happier at an animal sanctuary, since he's an unsuitable candidate for release?

Thank you!!

P.S. I attached a picture of him from the adoption center.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for adopting the bird. Our first pigeon was a severely injured feral, Phoebe, who was nearly decapitated and had a broken wing. We got her fixed up. It took a few months for her to get really tame but she became a really tame family member. Patience and ground peanuts help. Pigeons dont need to be bathed but in warm weather will bathe themselves in a shallow dish of water. You can make friends by slowly letting the bird acclimate to his cage and not hurrying things.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Not a feral at all. From the pic can't tell whether a homer or not, but is a domestic pigeon and was owned by someone. Can you post a picture from the side with his profile? Being previously owned doesn't mean he would be friendly. Would all depend on whether or not he was handled, and on how he was handled. Putting pants on him would not be a good idea at all. Even friendly pigeons don't like it and it takes time to get them used to them. I don't like then as they aren't at all natural for a bird. Just put down old towels to protect where he will go, and you can shake them out and wash them later. He does need time out of cage, each day would be good. But do it toward the end of the day so that you can easily catch him again by turning off the light and picking him up. Chasing him would just scare him more. 

He may very well be better off in a loft or aviary with other birds, as they are flock birds and not really happy by themselves. They live to pair up and raise babies. They are happier with a mate or companion. But whatever you do, please don't bring him back to where you got him. That place was probably more traumatizing to him. 
Even some wild ferals can come around and get used to you if you are very patient and take your time. You need to go slowly and let him learn to trust you. Pigeons don't generally care for being picked up and petted. Rather they like to come to you when they want to.You will need to give him lots of time. But he does need to be able to get out of that cage, as he has been stuck in a cage for a couple of months now.

As cwebster has mentioned, treats do help. All birds love chopped unsalted peanuts. At first he won't even know what they are, so just mix a small amount into his food. Eventually he will try them, and when he does, he will love them. Eventually he should come to you for the treat. That takes time though, and some will just never tame up. If you give him a large container with water. Large enough to be able to splash in, he will eventually bathe. He needs to feels a bit more secure though first. Some use a clean cat litter pan and fill it with a couple of inches of water. Pigeons do love to bathe normally. Don't bathe him. Let him bathe himself.
He may well have had a mate, and that could be who he is calling for.


----------



## FLIGHT 901 (Aug 30, 2018)

Well you could be right about the adoption centre putting the ring on. Had it been a stray racer, they could notify the owner, (which incidentally is taboo as the owners don't want them) and if they are returned are killed because they failed some obscure criterion! The rings are readily available on eBay. I ring my rescued ferals.

Get the bird into a routine. Did you say it was caged? I let mine wander around the bath room (it's easier to clean) with paper down and food and water. They do like to get on a perch, normally the taps or vanity cabinet and preferably with cover above. I often think they are born under a railway bridge and feel secure with a roof above them.

I have a certain tune I whistle to them, to let them know I am approaching and I speak to them. It's about interacting and gaining confidence. I try not to touch them and only do so if I want to check them over. When I do they 'growl' hit me with a wing and I laugh and call them naughty boys. I'm hoping to release one soon, he has been with me over a year. Twice I've tried to release him, but he won't fly. The other, 'Top Gun' will never fly, alas, he broke his wing two years ago. 

Have fun with your new charge, it will be an experience.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If that is a metal band with no opening on the bird, which it does look like, at least in that picture, then the breeder of the bird put it on, as they have to be put on at around 5 to 7 days old. A clip on band is plastic and opens to be able to remove it. I don't think the place where you got the bird would have put it on him, as you said that they weren't really set up for birds anyway. And most of those places are not going to band a bird.

Also some racers don't want them back, that is true, but not all of them are that way. And it may have not been for racing anyway. Some birds do get lost or injured, and there are owners out there that want them back. 
Can you post a profile view of the bird?

A good cage for him needs to be large enough for him to move around in, more wide than high, with flat perches, rather than a round branch like they gave him. And wide enough for him to be able to flap his wings.
Some use the metal dog crates, a good sized bird flight cage, or a good sized rabbit cage works well.


----------



## FLIGHT 901 (Aug 30, 2018)

That ring will be numbered as a means of identity if it is a racer and the rescue would have been able to contact the owner.

If you would like to know what the pigeon racers get up to, message me and I'll give you the gory details.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The owners are not all that easy to get in contact with. Most people have no idea of how to track a band number. And many of the owners just don't get back to you. 
Don't even know that it was a racer. What are the numbers on the band?


----------



## nindit (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks all for your feedback, it is all well taken. And apologies for the late reply, it's been a busy day of supply shopping and an attempt at getting him (his name is Pippin) to bathe!

To answer your questions in order:



> Can you post a picture from the side with his profile?


As I noticed he was nodding off earlier, I'll post a picture of him tomorrow morning!



> Did you say it was caged?


Yes, he currently lives in a medium-sized dog crate (edit: lined with a bed sheet underneath, which we'll replace with something a bit sturdier soon) with a mirror, fake tree-trunk shelter, and a food and water bowl. We bought unsalted peanuts and I've chopped them up and sprinkled them in there, which I hope he enjoys!!



> What are the numbers on the band?


I believe it only has the numbers "195" on it. From my brief research, that really doesn't tell me anything.

I definitely don't like the idea of contacting this owner. I'm imagining a person who handled him very roughly, and the concept of racing is so cruel already. I'm not thrilled with his environment at the adoption center either. Pippin probably has a family and is feeling very lonely. I'd love to get him a companion if one day another pigeon needs a home, preferably a lady!

I like the idea of letting him hang out in the bathroom more regularly, which we kinda did tonight. But even when we left him alone and returned, he didn't seem to go anywhere. I feel like he might only be flying in what he deems to be a serious emergency (getting away from mean hands). Otherwise, I'm not sure if he's up to it. ex. I left him in the bath tub with a casserole dish of water, and he did not enter, let alone leave the tub.


----------



## FLIGHT 901 (Aug 30, 2018)

nindit said:


> Thanks all for your feedback, it is all well taken. And apologies for the late reply, it's been a busy day of supply shopping and an attempt at getting him (his name is Pippin) to bathe!
> 
> To answer your questions in order:
> 
> ...


At least you are trying options. Without knowing the history of that bird, it's a matter of trial and error. It will have to get used to you and its new environment and it does take time. From personal experience, I leave them to their own devices. I do the basics.

It's not my intention to have these birds of mine as show-ponies, I want them to retain their feral instinct. It is different with baby birds, they are fully dependent on you and can quickly accept you as a surrogate parent. Introducing a friend to the bird initially causes problems. The resident may attack the interloper for invading its space. It's what I have seen myself. 

That band number is not a racing pigeon's identity. It would have letters in conjunction with the numerals. It's probably a breeder's number and somehow the bird escaped from what ever fate was intended for it. Is his wing showing signs of droop? As you point out, he is able to flap them. At this point-in-time, he is not going to be too interested in bathing, don't worry about that. As long as he is eating and drinking.

I might ask: what is the condition of his stools? Also, does he fluff himself up and show lethargy? Pigeons carry diseases inimical to each other (not humans) given the close proximity in which they live. They may not readily show signs, however, at a later date a disease will manifest itself by way of tell-tale signs. There are many here that can tell you about precautionary checks, prevention better than cure, so-to-speak. Keep us updated won't you.


----------



## nindit (Sep 21, 2018)

> Is his wing showing signs of droop? As you point out, he is able to flap them.


From some pictures of wing droop that I’ve seen, I’d say no. Can you describe it? If anything his wing sticks out a bit instead of being neatly folded. I’ll try to get a picture.



> I might ask: what is the condition of his stools? Also, does he fluff himself up and show lethargy? Pigeons carry diseases inimical to each other (not humans) given the close proximity in which they live. They may not readily show signs, however, at a later date a disease will manifest itself by way of tell-tale signs.


Re: lethargy, I don’t think so... he fluffs up slightly when we approach and perhaps as he’s preening and stretching. If anything he’s wary and alert to the max, standing in one place keeping an eye on us until he’s sure we’ve left him alone. But he loves to stand in his corner infront of his reflection, only moving around to eat and drink.

As I’m typing I have his crate open and some food and peanuts a few inches away in an attempt to entice him out, but so far no dice. Maybe I need to get out of his line-of-sight.

I attached a zoomed-in profile picture of him. Apologies for the quality, but I don’t want to get too close yet.


----------



## nindit (Sep 21, 2018)

Oops, I forgot to address his stool – it’s been all across the spectrum. It was initially great during the ride home, solid and dry, but it quickly became very watery out of fear, I’m afraid. Over the past 48 (I think?) hours at home generally they are solid with a watery sheen, with white and green and a bit of urine.


----------



## nindit (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow, breaking update – he hopped out of his cage, wandered maybe half a foot away, then stepped on his snack on the way back into his cage! He kindly left a little poo on the corner of the napkin I laid out. This entire moment lasted about 30 seconds.

Though as I’m typing this, he’s just stepped out again. So maybe he’s testing his boundaries? And he’s eating the peanuts!!


----------



## FLIGHT 901 (Aug 30, 2018)

nindit said:


> Oops, I forgot to address his stool – it’s been all across the spectrum. It was initially great during the ride home, solid and dry, but it quickly became very watery out of fear, I’m afraid. Over the past 48 (I think?) hours at home generally they are solid with a watery sheen, with white and green and a bit of urine.


Okay so his stools are solid. Wing-droop is fairly obvious, it hangs down and will touch the floor. It's not held out, as if the bird is cooling. The fluffed up look is natural for a bird as they roost in that way. However, I have seen many birds and indeed picked them up when in that condition.

Sometimes they attempt to fly. albeit instinctively in a feeble attempt. I should not be able to catch any bird that can fly away and the fact that I am able to (without using any devices) tells me something is wrong with them. Generally these birds die in a short space of time, it seems I am retrieving them when they are close to death and beyond help.

Looking at your bird, he looks bright and bold.


----------



## FLIGHT 901 (Aug 30, 2018)

nindit said:


> Wow, breaking update – he hopped out of his cage, wandered maybe half a foot away, then stepped on his snack on the way back into his cage! He kindly left a little poo on the corner of the napkin I laid out. This entire moment lasted about 30 seconds.
> 
> Though as I’m typing this, he’s just stepped out again. So maybe he’s testing his boundaries? And he’s eating the peanuts!!


He probably is and if you ignore him he will venture further.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely bird. Give him time and a chance to feel at home and i think he will get much tamer.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pic not clear for profile and the cage bar gets in the way. If he doesn't return to his cage, just wait till it gets dark, turn off the lights and pick him up.
Mix unsalted chopped peanuts in with his food so that he will eventually try them. Once he does he will love them. It's getting him to try them. From the picture at least, he seems healthy. Pretty.


----------



## nindit (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you!! Mini-update: I found Pippin’s medical history report in my car. It does actually say his right wing has a mild droop. It also says “no palpable crepitus” and that he has “poor lify when allowed to fly,” which we saw for ourselves.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The droop doesn't show in that picture. Maybe it was more so when they got him in? Tail also looks wide. Maybe part fan or garden fan. More pics at different angles would be great.


----------



## nindit (Sep 21, 2018)

Weekend update: we brought him out into the apartment, but he did not seem to be interested in exploring. When left alone he actually hid under the couch.  I'll go back to leaving the crate open and allowing him to come and go at his own speed.


----------



## FLIGHT 901 (Aug 30, 2018)

nindit said:


> Weekend update: we brought him out into the apartment, but he did not seem to be interested in exploring. When left alone he actually hid under the couch.  I'll go back to leaving the crate open and allowing him to come and go at his own speed.


Still, it is progress. Pigeons like hidey-holes because many are born in dark, sheltered areas.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you can keep his cage in a room where you spend time, he will more readily get used to you. Cover it on three sides and leave the front open. If he has a shelf on one side of the cage, he can go there when he wants a bit of privacy. Put it up on a table or something to keep it up higher than floor level. They feel more secure higher up. Then you can open the crate and let him venture out when he wants to. If he is kept in another room, then he won't get used to having you around. Talk softly to him, and spend time near him.

If you want to introduce him to a companion later on, there will be no problem if you put the cages near each other and let them get used to each other. Getting a female would be better as she should get along with either gender. If yours is a male, and you have gotten a female, in a weeks time or less, they should show signs of being interested in each other. At that point you can let them both out together, supervised, and see what happens. Give them some time, then return them to their own cages. After a bit of doing this, they should be fine. Don't ever just put another bird in your birds cage, as he sees that as his territory, and will likely attack the new bird. You just need to go slow. If they are both females, they should get along fine. If both are males, they will likely fight and it won't work with them.


----------



## nindit (Sep 21, 2018)

Happy to report he bathed on his own! I left his crate door open with a dish of lukewarm water, and he sat in it. I gave him a bigger one and he splashed a little bit. I feel like this is huge!

However, I hear him sneezing quite a bit. It started before the bath. Is that bad?

Edit: I've also noticed recently that he kinda opens and closes his beak a lot, like quick little yawns or like he's smacking his "lips". He never holds his beak open like he's mouth-breathing or anything, but I'm paranoid that could be a bad sign as well. I'm also finally including a slightly better photo. It's been hard to to get a photo outside of his crate because he always retreats when I enter his line of sight.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Could be homer or homer cross. Have you figured out a way to bring him in where you spend more time? They are flock birds and not good for them to be alone.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Beautiful bird!


----------



## nindit (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you!! I think he just attempted flight, perhaps with the idea of exploring, but he clearly has very poor lift and can’t take off from the ground. Maybe that’s inhibiting him a bit?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, I'm sure it is. It's very hard for a bird to lose their flight. It's really their only source of protection. They do adjust in time, but they have lost an awful lot.


----------



## navamanas (Mar 17, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Could be homer or homer cross.


Homers, tumblers, messengers, racers, fancies, and white doves are all the same species: Rock Dove, or your common city pigeon. Different breeds, yes (because they are selectively bred by humans), but not a different species, such as the spinifex pigeon or the Nicobar pigeon. Release any of the Rock Dove breeds with all of their phenotypes that have been enhanced or reduced by humans, and their appearance would return to the species standard within about 3 generations.

Don't get me wrong - I love the Rock Dove. They make great (attention-hogging) pets. Smart as a whip!


----------



## nindit (Sep 21, 2018)

Update: I just came back from a trip (my husband was taking care of him while I was gone) and first thing I did was clean his cage. He slapped me, and when that didn't work he began snapping his beak pretty menacingly. Later when he let his cage he made for the window like he wanted to fly away. I can't help but feel more certain that he needs a different environment.

We are moving into a larger apartment where he will be elevated (his cage is on the floor right now) and have a better view of the outdoors. He really seems to hate/fear us and to want to actually BE outside. If not for his wing I'd try to release him. I'm thinking about the nearest animal sanctuary, though.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please just be patient and give him time. He will get friendlier. The pugeon brain is not really large and defending their cage makes sense when they are a prey animal and have not seen you for a while. I think if you are patient you will have a friend for life.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You haven't had him for very long, and you have been gone for a while. I think maybe his accepting you just isn't going fast enough for you. It won't happen over night. And you need to spend a lot of time around him. He needs to be in a room where you spend lots of time, in order for him to get used to you. It doesn't happen over night. It takes time for him to learn to trust you. And he needs time out of cage each day for exercise and interaction. Earning the trust of a bird takes a lot more time and work than a dog or kitten.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with Jay3 about being patient to earn the trust of a bird. Once you earn the trust, it is very much worth the effort.


----------



## navamanas (Mar 17, 2016)

As to the personality of your pigeon:

Simplify the equation. Your pigeon weighs roughly 12 ounces. An average sized adult human weighs about 200 times more - that's 2400 ounces (150 pounds), give or take a few ounces/pounds. We could change (or end) their lives quickly, and they know it.

Your pigeon has to get to know you, and that's quite a task considering how fickle the human animal is. You have to become constant with your pigeon. When your pigeon learns that you will only provide good things as well as good thoughts and feelings oriented towards it, then it will begin to trust you.

Yeah, they are highly emotional and they sense your feelings, too. And they all have different personalities that come from different stories.

It took our second pigeon, Chancey, nine months before his vocabulary expanded past grunting at us.

It took him about 14 months to start trusting us enough to stop flying to the highest, furthest corner of the room and hide there all day.

When my first pigeon died of natural causes, he held us responsible, and the relationship went in reverse for a few months. But we stayed constant with him.

Last week he almost died (again) and I took him to the vet. Turns out that he was a she, and she was egg-bound. Forensically speaking she was attacked in the air on her right-side (trauma to right of the head and eye, gash on the right wing), probably by a peregrin, and she crash-landed on her left side (trauma on the left leg and hip). There was some internal damage to the ovary and associated area (birds have two ovaries, but only the left ovary functions).

What I'm saying is that your pigeon could take months to come around. In the mean time, you can teach it understand your vocabulary, establish commands (like where to poop -if it's not confined to its cage), and find food that they love. My Clovey loved cilantro, but she wouldn't touch parsley; she was crazy about raw ground beef but didn't care for chicken; she munched on mango and watermelon, but not so much with apples or grapes. I still haven't found a single vegetable that Chancey likes, but he loves egg yolks and cheese. Eggs are ok for pigeons, but cheese is dairy, so you have to use it sparingly and rarely. Chancey also loves popcorn (corn is a grain, so the plain popcorn is great for them), and he also loves sunflower seeds. They can't break the shell though, so they need to be preshelled, and without salt.

The point being that you have to get to know your bird if you want it to get to know you past the initial perception of giant monsters that we are to them.

Like Jay 3 said, you've been gone for awhile. If a pigeon's mate it gone for five days or so, it will mourn and start looking for a new mate. Since your pigeon does not live with other pigeons, eventually (if someone's around long enough, and provides enough attention) some human will become its mate. If it's sitting around in a cage because someone (you) is more concerned with the petty matters of their life than with another living being, then it will go nuts. It'll probably start pulling feathers out of boredom. In my experience they can die of just being overwhelmed by frustration.

I take my pigeon grocery shopping (in the car; and in the carry cage if stores allow it), to the gym (can't take her inside), to any restaurants that I go to... Pigeons need a flock. They need to be with at least part of their flock all day long. Pigeons will start to eat when their flock is eating, if they are around their flock. Their lives in the wild may appear random to you, but it's very regimented. They do the same things and they go the same places at the same times (according to sunlight) every day.

Everyone has their own method of taking care of their critters. I used to leave my pigeons out (in the house) during the day, and in their cages at night. Clovey died in her cage at about 2 A.M. on Thanksgiving Day and I had no idea until 6:31 A.M., Since then Chancey never stays in her own cage ever. At night she perches on the handle bars of my speedbike that's hanging from the ceiling. If I wasn't aware of her behaviors daily then I never would have known about the bound egg, and she'd be dead (and still known as a 'he'!).

Take your bird outside with a leash, or use a screen tent (ready to put up). They need to get their sunlight (specifically UV light), just like we do (UV doesn't pass through windows). It makes great bonding time.

The previous posters are correct in that it takes more time to get the trust of a pigeon than of a cat or dog. Like I said, they are small. Their entire life in the wild is short and brutal. They are prey: they are eaten by anything that can get ahold of them - including humans. But when they trust you, it's worth it. When you connect to a pigeon it will change your life experience in an indescribable way. For me, it was like my compass was reset.

Here's me putting a harness on Chancey (who we now know to be a hen):
https://youtu.be/xW5R0aNLQDc

And that was originally a pigeon who was fearful of humans, when I found her! It might take a few tries to get it right, but if you're patient and calm with your pigeon, he'll work with you.

... And here's loving Clovey (along with me petting her in the wrong way before I knew):
https://youtu.be/hOZEipGybmo
She's a totally different girl. Different personality.


----------



## navamanas (Mar 17, 2016)

...and don't rub their backs and wings. That's like having sex with them, and it messes with their hormones and their feelings. Keeps your rubs to its head and neck.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with navamanas. Best not to pet their back or they will think you want to mate with them.


----------



## nindita (Nov 1, 2018)

Hi all - forgot my password, but I'm the one taking care of Pippin. There's been a little progress!

After I took Pippin out of his cage (which he does not like, because it involves either a hand guiding OR carrying him out) I went on a limb and tried stroking his head. I went very slowly; he still wasn't a fan, so I ended up sort of scooping him with one hand and he quickly calmed down, meaning he didn't fight, flap, or bite. I then started stroking his head and neck, which he either seemed to enjoy or be indifferent to.

This went on for about 10 minutes, until at one point I let my hand rest a moment too long and raised it too quickly and he panicked, so I let him go. I then resumed cleaning his cage; after I finished up, I decided to try the scoop method again to put him back in his cage, which worked fairly well and with about the same results as earlier.

It's been a little over a month - do you think this is progress? He's now a few feet off of the ground, and has a nice view of the outdoors, as well as of me and my partner milling about the house and eating meals. He has sometimes left his crate on his own (we leave his door open throughout the day), mostly to flap, sometimes to fly a quick lap. One time he took a bath, which was fun to watch and MUCH needed.

Attaching some new photos because he's a cutie. A note about the first photo: normally he has a scarf covering 3/4 of his crate, but when he decided to sit on the crate he blew it away!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons don't usually care to be petted, unless a female in mating mode. He's very pretty.
Maybe he is getting more used to you.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear Pippin is doing well.


----------



## navamanas (Mar 17, 2016)

Well, I'm glad that you raised the level of the cage. Pigeons don't do well in low-light conditions. The get depressed and they become broody. Pigeons need a lot of sunlight. That's why I have my screen tent (Ozark Trail https://jet.com/product/Ozark-Trail...YMrg0PzN6GXrXXzD5UbCNuwfGFEp8_zBoCNf8QAvD_BwE ) and my harnesses ( The AVIATOR Pet Bird Harness and Leash: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007ZZP1QQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_O9u5Bb618HC06 ) with the attached leash. I make it a point to get my pigeons out every day in the sunlight at the brightest time during the middle of the day, which can be difficult when you work nightshift. But my pigies are my kids (I actually don't think that I would treat my own kids so well if I had any!). I've spent a lot of time learning about their needs since they day that the first one came into my life 3 years ago.

At least try to get him out at least 3 times per week. UV from Sunlight doesn't pass through windows. Pigeons need sunlight because the UV changes the oil on their feathers to vitamin D. When they preen (about 30% of their waking hours), they ingest the vitamin D which allows them to metabolize and retain more calcium.

Speaking of which - have you been using some type of grit? They need stones in their crop to properly digest. Otherwise, you might run into an expensive lesson...

Also, since he didn't have a pigeon mate, at some point he will select one of you to be good mate. They don't show gender preference with human mates (Chancey has decided my wife is her mate). And once they have decided that, they won't change their minds, unless you die, our leave them for a long time. Leaving your pigeon mate (disappearing for more than 5 days) can cause it to die of heart break. They are very emotional. When Clovey died when I went on my trip in November of 2017, I felt like I was going to die. She taught me a lesson. I'm never going to get over her, and it's made me a better daddy to Chancey. It's actually made me a better hubby too... We can't take feelings for granted.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A screened tent doesn't allow the rays of the sun to come through either. It filters most out. Building a small aviary with 1/2 inch hardware cloth works great and gives them a way to get fresh air and sunshine. You can even set up a bath in the good weather.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our former feral rescued Phoebe bonded at various times with me ( female) and at other times with my significant other (male). If your bird does not have a pigeon mate or friend you become their flock. Pigeons are very social.


----------



## navamanas (Mar 17, 2016)

Hmm... I don't know... I've gotten sun-burned in my 100 sq ft screen tent, but if there's no time for the tent (say, only 15 or 20 minutes), then I use the harness and leash.


----------



## Saphira (Sep 2, 2017)

About building aviaries - cautious with galvanized meshes, as it's toxic to birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Galvanized meshes, like hardware clothe won't bother them. You really need that out in the elements. It's only toxic if they chew on it, as a parrot might do. Pigeons don't do that.


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2018)

Hi! So you adopted a feral pigeon are you keeping him in a cage or small dog crate If it was me I would cover 2/3rds of the if its a crate with a towel it gives him privacy rather then being in the open gives it to much info too process but cover the little fellow and evry now and then talk to him/her in a soothing tone and the lil fellow will come around! Key word privacy..
Good luck!!!
Crzytrkr.....


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our adopted feral Phoebe became our dearest love. It just takes time and patience.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

navamanas said:


> Hmm... I don't know... I've gotten sun-burned in my 100 sq ft screen tent, but if there's no time for the tent (say, only 15 or 20 minutes), then I use the harness and leash.


The rays they need from the sun for D3 are mostly filtered out by the screening. Tests have been done on this.


----------



## navamanas (Mar 17, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> The rays they need from the sun for D3 are mostly filtered out by the screening. Tests have been done on this.


Thanks. I'll make sure to get her enough time using just the harness so she can get enough UV. No D3 translates into depression, and I want my pigeon to be in a positive state of mind.


----------



## emw0 (Jul 22, 2020)

Sorry for replying to an older post, but I read through this thread a few days ago to get ideas on how to bond with our rescue, so I wanted to add what worked best for us (so far). We would play pigeon noises on youtube and our pigeon was curious enough to slowly walk over to us to listen in. I think he started associating us with the comforting noises, because after a few days, he let us get close and even pick him up without fighting. Our pigeon is vision-impaired, so that also might influence the situation. This is our pigeon's favorite video to listen to: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR-moALgU5Q. Hope all went well with your pigeon!


----------



## Spencer (Jan 16, 2020)

What a beautiful boy you have such a stunning bird


----------

